# We need some follow up stories.........



## Miniv (Jul 22, 2010)

Our family has been blessed with being able to foster one of the horses listed on the Chances Website and who is now adopted!

We have been able to follow our fellow's life in his new home through Facebook and private e-mails.... Wouldn't it be nice to be able to have the general public read these great stories?

Just a thought.


----------



## Marty (Jul 23, 2010)

Miniv said:


> Our family has been blessed with being able to foster one of the horses listed on the Chances Website and who is now adopted!
> 
> We have been able to follow our fellow's life in his new home through Facebook and private e-mails.... Wouldn't it be nice to be able to have the general public read these great stories?
> 
> Just a thought.


----------



## Marty (Jul 24, 2010)

I must be tired because I don't know what button I pushed to make that little green box, but I'll try to think.........There's so many out there but the ones I know off the top of my head:

Stormy, Gini keeps track of him mostly but he is doing very well and is madly in love with Emmy and Frodo. I know when he stepped off the trailer Mary Ann, it was like night and day from when we first saw him. You did a make over on him that was incredible. Kudos to you. Apparently he fits in with his nnew buddies like a glove and they are all over bonded together and the three of them lay down together in a pile. Emmy just did another nursing home visit but I don't know if Stormy went along on this one or not. Gini will post on this I'm sure.

Maggie, Tinkerbell, and Tinker all made it safely into their new homes. They have all adjusted very well and all are doing the happy dance.

Rose, Pregnant Rose will be soon on her way to her new home in California. There she will live like a pampered queen in a gorgeous place with someone very experienced on foaling out, complete with cameras and alerts and pagers and vets. They are on pins and needles waiting to meet her and already can't wait to have a baby.

Tex had a little stifle surgery a few weeks ago which went fantastic. He and Copper are spoken for I'm pretty sure by a fine young man.

We have some horses that are not listed yet on the website. There are also three new girls still being evaluated up in Michigan and two of them are in foal. We'll be looking for more experienced foaling out homes to adopt them to.

Our biggest story of the moment is that Teddy, owned by Paula, competes with him in CDE. She recently had him inspected and registered so now they will be going to WORLDS!!!!!

Ten, dang it, no one still wants big ole 13.3 hand high Ten......yet. I'll find someone perfect for him if its the last thing I do.


----------



## stormy (Aug 2, 2010)

Marty, do you know what became of stumpy, the stud with the baseball bat for an artificial leg? I sent them your way and would love to know where he is today!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 3, 2010)

Marty - are you able to share with us where Tinkerbell went?

Liz R.


----------



## Gini (Aug 3, 2010)

Hosscrazy said:


> Marty - are you able to share with us where Tinkerbell went?
> 
> Liz R.


Liz

I'm not Marty but I'll answer for her. Tinkerbell and her mom Maggie went to Sonoita Arizona to work with challenged adults and children. It was a wonderful match!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 4, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!!! I am so happy for both of them








Thanks for the update!

Liz R.


----------



## Gini (Aug 5, 2010)

stormy said:


> Marty, do you know what became of stumpy, the stud with the baseball bat for an artificial leg? I sent them your way and would love to know where he is today!


I talked to Angela who has Stumpy now known as Prince and he is doing wonderfully. They are in Fairfax VA and she has promised to send up pictures in the next few days. We are now in the process of getting updated pictures of all the horses that came thru CMHR.

We will post on our website asap. and we have the info.


----------



## stormy (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Gini, he seemed to have so much character, always great to hear when things work out!!


----------

